# underlying soil



## Rudie

Hola a todos,

Me podrían decir cómo se diría "underlying soil" en español? 

"la tierra bajo"? no tengo ningun idea. 

Está en un artículo que habla del efecto invernadero.

Gracias!
rudie


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Rudie:

I would say _"suelo subterráneo"_


----------



## Rudie

Muchas gracias fsabroso!


----------



## fsabroso

Rudie said:


> Muchas gracias fsabroso!


My pleasure


----------



## Mate

Con su  permiso, voy a discrepar.

El suelo subyacente.


----------



## fsabroso

Mateamargo said:


> Con su permiso, voy a discrepar.
> 
> El suelo subyacente.


Amigo mio, ya sé que conocen mejor el campo que yo, pero ¿porqué "subyacente" y no "subterráneo"?


----------



## Mate

fsabroso said:


> Amigo mio, ya sé que conocen mejor el campo que yo, pero ¿porqué "subyacente" y no "subterráneo"?


Porque esa es la traducción. Mira esto:

underlying~lying /'ʌndər'laɪɪŋ / || /ˌʌndə'laɪɪŋ/  adjetivo (before n) subyacente;
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=underlying

Además "suelo subterráneo" suena redundante. El suelo está estratificado en distintos horizontes: A, B, C, etc.

No sé si queda clara mi explicación, pero yo solía da clases sobre suelos en la facultad (claro que en castellano).


----------



## fsabroso

Mateamargo said:


> Porque esa es la traducción. Mira esto:
> 
> underlying~lying /'ʌndər'laɪɪŋ / || /ˌʌndə'laɪɪŋ/ adjetivo (before n) subyacente;
> http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=underlying
> 
> Además "suelo subterráneo" suena redundante. El suelo está estratificado en distintos horizontes: A, B, C, etc.
> 
> No sé si queda clara mi explicación, pero yo solía da clases sobre suelos en la facultad (claro que en castellano).


"suelo subyacente" me sigue sonando raro, pero con eso de "solía _da clases sobre suelos en la facultad_" no discuto más


----------



## Rudie

Gracias por la clarificación, Mateamargo.


----------



## Jmangeo

fsabroso said:


> Amigo mio, ya sé que conocen mejor el campo que yo, pero ¿porqué "subyacente" y no "subterráneo"?



Bueno, con todo respeto, yo soy geógrafo y no he escuchado eso de "suelo subterráneo", si dices que el artículo es sobre el Efecto Invernadero entonces debe referirse a las capas no superficiales del suelo, lo que en términos sencillos podría decirse como "suelo subyacente".


----------



## fsabroso

No por discutir eh!, y menos con un pofesor y otro geologo, mis respetos a ambos, por supuesto no es mi area esto de los suelos, pero entonces quizás podría usarse simplemente "_Subsuelo_"?

www.rae.es/subsuelo

y aquí termino


----------



## SJV

In agriculture, the underlying soil (below the topsoil) is called "subsoil", thus, I agree with fsabroso with the term _subsuelo._


----------



## Mate

Rudie said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Me podrían decir cómo se diría "underlying soil" en español?
> 
> "la tierra bajo"? no tengo ningun idea.
> 
> Está en un artículo que habla del efecto invernadero.
> 
> Gracias!
> rudie


¿Nos puedes escribir la frase completa, la que viene antes y la que viene después?


----------



## Jmangeo

fsabroso said:


> No por discutir eh!, y menos con un pofesor y otro geologo, mis respetos a ambos, por supuesto no es mi area esto de los suelos, pero entonces quizás podría usarse simplemente "_Subsuelo_"?
> 
> www.rae.es/subsuelo
> 
> y aquí termino



fsabroso, yo soy geógrafo, no geólogo; personalmente no uso el término "subsuelo" cuando hablo de suelos, me parece muy vago; como dice el DRAE se presta más para hablar en términos de aprovechamiento o legislación. Es necesario que Rudie nos dé más contexto como dice Mateamargo.

*PD:* ¿Quizá mover el post a términología especializada?

*EDITO:*


> In agriculture, the underlying soil (below the topsoil) is called "subsoil", thus, I agree with fsabroso with the term _subsuelo._


 I agree with you to use "subsoil" in agriculture, but the context here is about "greenhouse effect" so we cannot be sure about it.


----------

